# Green terror diet



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

I have a pair of green terrors, I don't know how old they are but judging by the size of the male (7 inch) they are prob around 2 years old.

Anyway they are proving very fussy eaters, i feed them Hikari Cichlid Gold & Hikari Predator floating sticks which they sometimes aeat & sometimes spit out.

The only 2 food types I have been succesful with 100% is Live earthworms & live river shrimp which they gorge themselves on.

So if anyone could suggest a food type that they think would be right ill give it a try. Thanks.

P.S. i'm in uk so we have brands like, tetra, hikari, king british

Ta :fish: :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

My main concern with the live foods would be in possibly introducing disease to the GT's.

Have you tried any of the frozen foods available?


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> My main concern with the live foods would be in possibly introducing disease to the GT's.
> 
> Have you tried any of the frozen foods available?


No not yet i've bought a packet of hikari cichlid staple,,,

I mainly like the earthworms & river shrimp because there clean foods & they don't make a lot of mess like the frozen ones seem to, it wouldnt be so bad if it was just the food that was frozen but it allways seems to be surrounded in something that clouds the tank.

I might try some frozen fish or something big.


----------



## gymdog (May 24, 2007)

my green terrors love TETRA's jumbo sticks. even when they were young **** and i would break up the big pieces with my fingers they would go crazy for them. hope this helps! :thumb:


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Try tetra brand. GT's should apparently also be fed some plant/veggie matter. Have you tried raw veggies like cucumber or zucchini? Unfortunately you are over there, so I don't think you are able to get new life spectrum brand. If you are able to get your hands on it you can try some of that, made for cichlids. I would also try frozen blood worms, brine shrimp, krill.


----------

